# Tingling in fingers/toes + muscle spasms..help



## futureyogi (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know why this is happening. I went off my IBS diet for two weeks after my birthday (didnt want to come back to reality) and boom, constipated again. And nothing seems to be working. I feel like its all in my small intestine. Because dulcolax and senna makes me go but not completely.

The worst part is the tingling in the fingers and toes and constant little muscle spasms over my body. It usually happens when I am really constipated. My guess is that the constipation is touching against a nerve or something. Maybe its a blockage?

It just seems like nothing i'm doing is clearing me up and the tingling gets worse every day. Herbal tea helps for about an hour and docusate sodium kindof helps. Right now I am doing a regimen of that and high fiber like popcorn, spinach, etc..

I dont know what my gi specialist would say. I have a feeling he would brush it off as being "unrelated" to my cIBS. sigh.

But I had my specialist call in a prescription for linzess today so maybe I will take it tomorrow..I'm just weary of powerful medications like that. I also feel like I had a bad experience with amitiza which is similar to linzess..

has anyone experienced this in relation to IBS?

just scared because of the fact that it seems to be worsening and doctors won't know what the hell to do...I mean how would they treat me? The last time this happened it got so bad that entire parts of my body would fall asleep within seconds of laying down. fixed it by taking lactulose but thats not working now..









I need help with the docusate regimen....i might be paranoid but it seems like taking two is less effective that taking one? They are 100mg..Like maybe im not drinking enough water..i don't know.

any input...thanks..


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't had anything like your problem. Linzess was very good for me. Amitza didn't work at all, so maybe the Linzess is different enough to not cause you any issues. Fingers crossed that you will find some relief soon.


----------

